# Prayers for mom



## Unicoidawg (Oct 14, 2011)

Well my mom fell while walking her dog this evening and broke either her wrist or the arm just above it. My brother and dad are taking her to the ER now. Hopefully it is something simple, but it looks to me(emt) and my bro(paramedic) that it will more than likely need surgery. She has had a bunch of problems lately and this is only going to make it tougher on her........  Please remember her as she goes through this. Thanks a bunch


----------



## carver (Oct 14, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 14, 2011)

yall have ours !


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 15, 2011)

Prayers sent. I always worry about my mom.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 15, 2011)

Prayers sent for the best outcome.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2011)

My prayers are added as well.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 15, 2011)

.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 16, 2011)

Prayers up for her. Please keep us posted on her progress thru this tough time.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 16, 2011)

Praying for Mom and those who will be care givers.....


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 16, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## CAL (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm in with Prayers for your Mom.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 17, 2011)

You got em brother


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 17, 2011)

Well we got some good news, it is not going to require surgery. The Dr. said she was very lucky as the bone she broke is very hard to deal with  if it is broke apart. It has a crack all the way through it, but not seperated. He put another cast on it and said to come back in 2 weeks to reassess.


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great news... God has a unique way of getting our attention. Prayers lifted for your mom and your family.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 23, 2011)

prayers sent


----------

